# ro units



## Bertdog (Apr 27, 2020)

i understand a unit will work better for some more then others. but it is usually easy to see what is a definite do not use- this brand stinks? any i should avoid ? cost goal is moderate but function is more important. thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Why are you considering an R/O unit? Is there an issue with your tap water quality or are you trying to accomplish a specific goal?


----------



## Bertdog (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes my k hardness with a api test is at about 14-16 drops. wanting to go softer, goal is a planted with appis
tos now and a future goal of discus. thanks al


----------



## Cosi (Apr 1, 2020)

I use an inexpensive 5-stage 75gal/day system that I've been happy with. I just follow the manufacturer's recommended element replacement schedule. I use it to autofill a Rubbermaid food grade trash can with a float valve/pressure switch combo. I installed a bulkhead and a external transfer pump to move it where I need it.


----------

